# colonscopy prep



## lisi (Jun 8, 2003)

I am terrified about my scheduled colonscopy. Equally terrified about the procedure itself and the preparation. My doctor has given me a choice between the "Golytely Prep" or the "Fleet's Phospha." On the bulletin board, I've read varying opinions about the two, but I can't find any comment about the following:1. People who talk about "Golytely" just talk about "Golytely." My doctor has also given me 10 oz. of Magnesium Citrate to be taken two hours before the "Golytely." Is this standard as a part of "Golytely," or has he given me something extra? Has anyone had this? If so, how awful was the experience?2. I'm planning to go on a liquid diet two days before the procedure. Does anyone have an opinion about which of the two preparations would be easier on me? I'm scared of really painful diarrhea. I'm less scared of drinking something than of the pain and agony--cramps--associated with the diarrhea. I've also read about the Dulcolax/Limited Diet Prep, but I'm guessing that it would create especially bad pain and cramping. Is that true? Thank you in advance for any help. I know this is an old and tired topic, but it's new for me, and I am truly terrified.


----------



## StormTrackr (Sep 8, 2002)

Hi lisiDon't be terrified about the procedure itself; you shouldn't remember a thing; as you will be sedated; and will be in la la land. I've had three since Jan of 2002; and the prep is the worst part. With the phoso soda; you drink it two times. I always chill mine; and down it followed by a sprite; or ginger ale chaser. I got some cramping; and made a lot of trips to the bathroom; but I feel it is the better choice of the two. I've also used the Visicol pill. Too me, it by the far the easiest; and mildest prep for a colonoscopy. Good luck.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm in the middle of my prep as my first colonoscopy is tomorrow *argh* The prep isn't painful - well, no more than a bit of cramping and having to dash to the loo alot. Going without food for a day has been hard, and i'm hoping i'll get some sleep tonight, but it's not like getting a stomach upset.I've been given a prep called picolax (UK).I can't reassure you about the procedure itself as i'm fretting about it myself, but others have said it's not so bad.


----------



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

With the colonoscopy I'm not so much worried about the prep as I am the dignity during the testing. What if I have an accident! I'm scared I'll like, get up from the bed and on my way to the toilet, er, evacuate?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2003)

I've used the Golytely prep several times, and never had cramping. It just cleaned me out. My stomach was flat and I had no gas or anything the next morning, when I went in for the colonoscopy. It actually felt good. And if you are on a liquid diet for two days prior to the test, you probably won't have to drink all that much of the liquid prep, since there won't be that much solid food to clean out of your system. As for being embarrassed, you won't be getting up at all. You just lie on your side. I was sound asleep for the procedure and when I woke up, it was all over. They had me stick around for a little while to expel some gas, and then my hubby took me out for a big breakfast.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

I wouldn't worry about embarrassing yourself during the procedure - you'll be so out of it you won't care.i was scared about 'having an accident' during as my prep hadn't worn off *argh*, but they seem to do some kind of suction thing as they're examining your inards anyway...well, they did with me anyway *eek* it was pretty gross looking at a bottle filling up with brown liquid and then suddenly realising it was from me!!! (i'm glad i have a sense of humour...)







The only embarrassing thing i remember was when they were turning me over, and my gown fell away at the front revealing more than just my bum! *omigod*. I think they should make underwear with a hole in the back for colonoscopies so you can retain a tiny bit of self respect *hehe*


----------

